
How sky-high housing costs make California the poorest state - jseliger
http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/09/28/how-sky-high-housing-costs-make-california-the-poorest-state-2/
======
free_everybody
This is so fascinating to me, and it seems like a problem we really need to be
focusing on. Are there any other solutions besides building new homes?

